# Its Official Im Freaking out 9dpo pink spotting!!!



## Hopin&Prayin

I&#8220;m totally freaking out!! When I went to the bathroom when I wiped a pale scanty light pink on the toliet paper.. Sorry TMI!! A tad of a headache, lil pings here and there, nausea today and my bbs are soar on the sides which Ive never experienced and they feel like they are going to pop!! When to test? 

Please tell me Im not starting early!! First timer Im in total disbelief or in shock one!!

Any advice or help greatly appreciated, I don&#8220;t think I can handle another disappointment :(

Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow... No help or advice??


----------



## HSlady4

I think this sounds good! Take a hpt in a few days. Keep us posted! Sorry I have no advice!


----------



## pghgirl3

It sounds like it could be implantation bleeding :). Good luck!! Keep us posted when you take your htp!


----------



## Cassandtina1

Test with fmu! I would, I've never had a symptom that exciting lol. I did learn however I'm apparently naturally gassy, because that symptom always ends in af lmao.


----------



## Cookie_88

Good luck to you, sounding good. 
I'm also 9dpo and had some creamy pale pink cm in undies today but nothing when I wiped (sorry TMI)
Keep us updated & fx for your BFP xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you & You sound like what I had the other day, now the wait Really begins Uggg... Cant test for 4 days!! Doah!!! I really Hope & Pray that We get our long awaiting shiny :bfp:

Fingers crossed.. Looks like we&#8220;ll be waiting together... :)


----------



## AlesiaNicole

I hope those are all good signs for you! Good luck staying calm and resiting the urge to test sooner.


----------



## WeeNat

So... the spotting has stopped!! Thats exciting! :happydance: test in a few days!! x x x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

YES YES YES!! Im fine.. Now the wait!!! uggg and I thought the 2ww was hard.. lol


----------



## WeeNat

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Well Im feel gutted I think the old hag showed... grrrr

WHAT??? Are you sure? Is it a flow??? But that would be too early for you...right? :nope:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yes Wayyy early, I panicked.. lol. It stopped and everything has subsided.. I guess bubs is snuggling in realll good.. Thanks hun... your the best!!


----------



## WeeNat

Thats Fantastic hun... take it easy now!!!!!!! :hugs: x x x


----------



## Cookie_88

How exciting. Although I've been playing this ttc game too long to get excited. Would be weird if I got my BFP on Monday as my angel (mc baby) would of been due Tuesday. So we shall see. Good luck hunni and I shall stalk this thread for updates xxxx


----------



## Megan1986

I had light brownish-pink spotting on Sunday. I have taken about 1000 hpt (haha) and all BFN still.... I am not due for AF to show up till the 31st, so we shall see


----------



## doggylover

Just as an extra piece of excitement, I read that 9dpo is most common for implantation so you are right in schedule!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you, I read the same too, its light pink wateryish only when I wipe every so often, but the dull acheyness uggg.. kinda like AF but not intense... Im just gonna ride it out and see what happens.. Im tryin to stay hopeful... Im crossing my fingers and anything I can at this point.. haha


----------



## pghgirl3

Hopin&Prayin, good luck to you!! All of your symptoms are pointing in the right direction!! :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

How are we all today?? :kiss:


----------



## Laurana

9dpo and kinda watery pink spotting for me too... I'm on a rollercoaster of uncertainty... Not sure if it's implantation, early af or just hormones!! I'm going between "I'm out!" and "this is it!"

good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well apparentmy for me its the nasty :witch: The only strange thing is the sides of my bbs, still hurt!! :shrug: I ache .. grrr
I&#8220;m calling it a day. Im done.. This TTC has taken everything out on me. I can&#8220;t keep going through the heartbreak :(

Crossing fingers and everything for you All. Good Luck!


----------



## Laurana

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Well apparentmy for me its the nasty :witch: The only strange thing is tje sides of my bbs,still jurt :shrug; Im calling it a day. Im done..
> 
> Crossing fingers and everything for you All. Good Luck!!

Aww... I'm certain I'm right behind you too... No af yet, but I think it's coming... Well here's to a new cycle and another chance! :)


----------



## WeeNat

Aw, why do our bodies do this?? It is heart breaking but I'm always here to chat to. It's a long journey but we have each other to pick is up when we fall down and can't go on. Please dont be disheartened. :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Its sooo hard not to. Just read a post someone got there BFP at 9dpo :( Im so sick of my body playing games. When this cycle is over Im goin to the doc... Maybe I cant get pregnant or I do and it doesnt make it.. Im all over the place.. so depressed...

Thank you girlie, What makes you think its on its way? Didnt you get the Smiley face?

Maybe I will try OPK&#8220;s next round and preseed :shrug:

I will be fine, nothing a huge margarita and chips will help.. Atleast I got my appetite back.. lol


----------



## Cookie_88

Hopin&prayin I'm so sorry the witch got you. Please don't feel defeated. I've been ttc for over 2yrs now and you gotta stay strong hun. The questions you've asked, "can I get preg, does it not stick" I've been there hun and you gotta stay strong. Enjoy your chips and chocolate and alcoholic treats, you will get there hun. Stay strong :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you.. Im fine .. The bleeding stopped :shrug: seems short for AF... Ive decided to go get a through check up at the docs.. As we age it makes it more difficult to become pregnant... Yes its been a hard journey. I just wish for once I get my one chance... 

It may not be now but soon.... I hope you get yours real soon too :flower


----------



## doggylover

H&p I know just how you are feeling. I am 11dpo and negative test today, totally stark white. I cried because I just don't know why this is so hard for us! My sister in law got pregnant straight away and is starting to ttc again at Christmas. We have been ttc for one year and apart from my mc in January...nothing. It just seems so hopeless.

:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you... Its so hard when you desperately want a baby of your own when its sooo easy for everyone else. I&#8220;m happy for them, but I do get a hint of jealousy monster.. I wish I had the easy button.. No words can I ecpress what I endure each month.. Just gotta try to be strong, my bf is very fertile, its Me and that hurts in its self.

Have you had any testing? Considered any other medical assistance.. I hear good things about Clomid.. This time I&#8220;m going to use OPK&#8220;s this coming cycle.. Next option clomid.. My bf hurts too.. He knows how much I want a baby, he cried too :(

I really hope you get your BFP soon... It will happen.. I&#8220;m here if you need to talk hun. My door is always open. :hug:
Oh btw 11dpo.. Hold off till the day AF is due.. Your NOT.out the the old hag shows!! I have everything crossed for ya. Your BFP is coming, I just know it!! Fxd BFP!! Baby dust all the way!!


----------



## doggylover

Thanks so much for your kind words. I never test early, so I don't why why I decided to...will try and wait it out now otherwise it'll just get me too upset.

We are now at the 1 yr mark so I have booked a dr appointment after my vacation to start talking about medical assistance. I think clomid will be a great place to start for me as I genuinely believe it's my irreuglar ov that is the main problem. I know we can get preg since we did in jan, so it's just a matter of getting help to get us there as easily as possible.

Gosh we all deserve this so much after the waiting, tears and energy we put into ttc!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yeah it is its crazy!! No testing till 14dpo :) Have a wonderful vacation, Im saving to go during the fertile time. Just relax have some rasberry tea and let the good times begin... 

Good luck hun... be patient & think positive!! Im rooting for you!!


----------



## MissusEscobar

Hey!! Its me, Ely27. add this account, i wont be using the other one. Im so excited for u!!!!!!!



Hopin&Prayin said:


> Im totally freaking out!! When I went to the bathroom when I wiped a pale scanty light pink on the toliet paper.. Sorry TMI!! A tad of a headache, lil pings here and there, nausea today and my bbs are soar on the sides which Ive never experienced and they feel like they are going to pop!! When to test?
> 
> Please tell me Im not starting early!! First timer Im in total disbelief or in shock one!!
> 
> Any advice or help greatly appreciated, I dont think I can handle another disappointment :(
> 
> Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hey gurl, Im so glad your back.. Tomorrow starts my 1dpo tww wacky train here I come. :haha:


----------

